# Professional Retrofitters in the UK?



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

So I have an 08 Phaeton 3.0 TDI here in the UK. I love it, but being 22, the one thing I hate and have vowed to fix first is that I can't play my own music through the car, no Aux, no Bluetooth, just the CDs. I've had a look into this and how to install Android Auto.

What I've seen is the input to the head unit (J523) spliced and then connected to an android auto module or whatever it is that's needed. The screen is replaced with a touch screen and then by pressing the TV button it switches the input to the screen between the standard infotainment system and Android Auto, which is of course routed to the onboard sound system.

Although I know the theory, I am nowhere near good enough with electronics (not to mention a Phaeton!) to give this a go myself. Has anybody had any experience with this? My plan was to get it done professionally but couldn't find a retrofitters in the UK that would. Does anybody know someone who will do this? (Already asked Hazzydayz, they don't do it anymore).

Thanks,

Guy


----------

